# Kibble that is not grain free



## asuk (Jan 6, 2017)

Milo currently eats wellness turkey and rice. He was eating wellness core, I think that is their grain free formula. He eats a variety of kibble since he was a pup. Even though yours is not allergic to your knowledge, i’d still buy a small bag just in case she is.


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

Blue Buffalo regular formulas have brown rice.


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

Farmina Ancestral Grain is one I've heard good things about. Chewy's has it ....


----------



## Mufar42 (Jan 1, 2017)

There is a ton, Victor has formulas that include grain , Then your big folk like Purina, Royal Canin and many more.


----------



## Christina_ (Mar 20, 2017)

Mufar42 said:


> There is a ton, Victor has formulas that include grain , Then your big folk like Purina, Royal Canin and many more.


Thanks. Yes, I know there are many options, I was wondering if some are more highly rated or better quality than others. Dog Food Advisor (which may not even be a great source of info) has only grain-free listed in their top 20. My vet recommended Royal Canin and Purina, but her office sells both, so...

I looked at the Royal Canin poodle formula yesterday and it is only recommended for poodles up to 26 lbs?! Standards are obviously much bigger than that. Strange for a big company to market a food for poodles and overlook standards.


----------



## StormeeK (Aug 3, 2015)

Though I give a variety of food ( canned, homecooked with Honest Kitchen base, FreshPet ), the kibble my poodles are on is Instinct. I recently changed from the Instinct Nature's Variety grain free to their Be Natural with grains. My German Shepherds are on Whole Earth Farms with grain which is made by Merrick but a cheaper line. Both are on the Whole Dog Journal's approved dry food list 2019.
I personally think that it is just about marketing to say a food is for a certain breed of dog.


----------



## Mufar42 (Jan 1, 2017)

Take a look at Victor. I feed both the grain free all life/puppy and I also feed the select high energy. The select has grains but does not contain corn. They have many formulas to choose from and they have good ratings on dog food advisor. Less expensive than RC


----------



## Viking Queen (Nov 12, 2014)

Dog Food advisor is not a good resource for ingormation on food. It is run by a dentist who has no veterinary experience and no nutrition background.

Many of the foods on DA which are rated highest are some of the very foods which have caused the most cases of Dialated Cardiomyopathy.

Cardiologists and Veterinary nutritionists who have studied and are currently studying this deadly problem recommend feeding foods made by companies who follow WSAVA guidelines for formulating and manufacturing foods. 

Currently there are 4 companies who follow those guidelines. Purina, Royal Canin, Eukanuba and Hills Science Diet.

I feed Purina Pro Plan Sport 30/20 Chicken formula to Poppy.


----------



## PoodleTail (Jun 9, 2016)

My older poodle was on grain free (Acana and California Naturals, then raw) until the DCM issue. I moved to Farmina and then Victor, grain inclusive. However, both my poodles are now on Purina Pro Plan Beef and rice. I am just not taking chances with any brand that does not have a board certified nutritionist and research. It also took some time to get through the mentality that Purina was garbage food. They are both doing great on PPP.


----------



## mashaphan (Sep 4, 2014)

We feed Fromm,who does both grain-free and grain inclusive,either the salmon a-la-veg or duck and sweet potato. I then top it w/Stella & Chewy,HK,Only Natural Pet,or canned salmon or mackerel. Once a week,raw chicken or turkey (rarely beef,too). I just do not have the time or freezer space to do all raw,and have fed Fromm for years. (tried Farmina,prefer the smaller Fromm pellet size).

My understanding was that the real culprit was lack of taurine in the food,but there may be updates to that. Considering what we fed in the 60's,and my dogs still lived 15-17 years,I feed that with which I am comfortable,the dogs like,and that which keeps them looking/feeling well.

Martha,CheWhippet and Otter WildMan


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

There is an FDA update as of Feb. 19 2019 on 
the DCM issue..................

https://www.fda.gov/animalveterinary/resourcesforyou/animalhealthliteracy/ucm616279.htm


----------

